# July Hounds



## cornboy (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone July hounds to run fox or coyotes?


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 18, 2016)

We have some we deer hunt with but do run them occasionally on fox and yotes


----------



## cornboy (Feb 18, 2016)

I was wondering if they could catch a coyote?


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 18, 2016)

In the woods in the southeast, the coyote already has the upper hand no matter how fast your hounds are. We've caught a few over the years but they win way more than the hounds do. There aren't many folks that have broke coyote hounds. Everyone I know that has broke outside foxhounds, break them off everything but grey fox and bobcat. I'd love to have some broke on coyotes but when there's no one that has broke dogs, it's almost impossible to start.


----------



## cornboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the information . I may be better off to just stick with Rabbit dogs.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't have it down to a science or run hound myself guys but them boys up in Ohio have the Coyote Hound thing down.  they run very hard and have incredible success in the Coshocton and Millersville area.  I have participated on a few hunts while up there after tagging out on deer and/or turkeys.  Maybe you could find someone in that area with some useful intel...just a thought...maybe find some of them on social media, etc...


----------

